# Question 2 on the Test your knowledge Jan 08 issue



## ghovey (Feb 19, 2008)

Question 2 is asking for 3 CPT examples of Vital organ system failure. Is this incorrect?  Should it be ICD 9 codes?


----------



## purinoski (Feb 20, 2008)

*Question 2 on in Jan 08 issue.*

You will find the answer to that question in the Feb 08 issue dealing with neonatal and pediatric coding.


----------



## purinoski (Feb 20, 2008)

*Question 2, Coding Edge Test in Jan 08 issue.*

You will find the answer to that question in the Feb 08 issue dealing with neonatal and pediatric coding.


----------

